
Science as we know it can’t explain consciousness – but a revolution is coming - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/science-as-we-know-it-cant-explain-consciousness-but-a-revolution-is-coming-126143
======
aiscapehumanity
I feel goff is simply using the naievety of the press to exagerate this 'gap'
or hard problem of understanding what i actually thought was moving relatively
forward towards picking apart neural correlates of consciousness. Hmmm

